# Some dude reported me to DEA for saying I sold a gram of weed.



## Astaldoath (Dec 23, 2007)

16 year old brother dealing weed - Bodybuilding.com Forums

^ that is the link but I will also post the comment i left

I posted "I just sold a gram for 20 bucks tonight"

and "yeah, i could get 2 for 20, but this shit has no seeds or stems, i kept the seeds




im sellin another for 15 tomorrow."

now I was joking but I guess I can see why someone would assume other wise. I guess it was a stupid comment to post but why does someone gotta be an ass. Anything I should worry about?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 23, 2007)

haha yo scared ass !!!!


you registered just to ask that?


hahaha LMAO!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 23, 2007)

isnt bodybuilder.com one of those gay men sites where gay men take thier clothes off and flex for other men ??? body building is pretty gay though


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 24, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> isnt bodybuilder.com one of those gay men sites where gay men take thier clothes off and flex for other men ??? body building is pretty gay though



That is one of the most retarded comments ever.....LMAO

Because a guy wants his body to look a certain way he's gay...

Bodybuilding.com has info on how to lift weights, get in shape, and lose weight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 24, 2007)

i once took this kielbasa..........nevermind.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i once took this kielbasa..........nevermind.


 there must be something about kielbasa...this is twice haha. please do tell. was it tijuana or a donkey show? what did you do to some unsuspecting victim lmao. and better yet did she like it?


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 24, 2007)

one would never think that a repeating line of ....'s would be so pleasing to the eye. like in the above scenario.


----------



## ToastedFox (Dec 24, 2007)

lol and the DEA has better things to do then chase around people on the internet.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 24, 2007)

Fuck that dude who reported you. The DEA doesn't give a fuck about a gram of weed.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 24, 2007)

i just cant imagine talking shit bout selling and smoking weed, then get all scared and turn into a punk ass when someone claimed they reported you....lol


how bout not flaunting or talking shit in the first. momma ALWAYS said dont give folks shit to talk about or snitch about and they wont have shit to say....


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 24, 2007)

My momma always said life is like a box of chocolates, you never now what your gonna get................


----------



## WillieNelson (Dec 24, 2007)

where's momma at? got any pics?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 24, 2007)

perhaps spending some of your money.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 25, 2007)

Not gay to take care of your body but bodybuilders are quite gay.Im not cut from the same cloth as alot of todays next gen are as they are more emu and soft then my generation but another man reading a magazine or posting posters in thier room of another man in nothing but a thong, shaved body, and baby oiled up admiring his pecks and calves is pretty gay.I dont know call me weird as a man I dont covet any mans body or shaved chest lol.Now working out staying in shape is fine just dont do it to the point your naked on stage flexing for judges and unable to put your arms down or wipe your own ass.Thats just me as a non gay or emu male


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 25, 2007)

LMAO, well im not gay or emotional (EMU) either but i have had a weight room with posters on the wall and it wasnt so i could look at the men and get excited. It was for motivation, those guys work there asses off for there bodies and it shows .


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> LMAO, well im not gay or emotional (EMU) either but i have had a weight room with posters on the wall and it wasnt so i could look at the men and get excited. It was for motivation, those guys work there asses off for there bodies and it shows .



you like those bodies do you?


----------



## donnieosmond (Dec 25, 2007)

lol.. an emu is a bird. you're looking for EMO


and i wish my lawn was emo so it would cut itself.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 25, 2007)

I think some people are a little homophobic...What's gay about wanting to look good?...And what's gay about looking at dude's who've already done it for motivation?...That's like the dude who wants to be in the NFL who puts up posters of football players....I don't get it


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2007)

i guess there's nothing wrong with a greased up man in a g-string.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 26, 2007)

lol thats funny fdd.Well a football player is in full dress pads in action on posters while body builders are in a speedo named shaved with baby oil.Thats just gay if your looking at that and buying tos gay men magazines.Take a survey asking which is gay a poster of a greased up shaved body muslce man with baby oil or a poster of Walterr payton on the field jumping over 300 lb linemen in uniform..I bet I can guess which is picked as gay ol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 26, 2007)

and Donnie sir you are correct Emo not EMU but both wear feathers.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok if you're getting erections to the posters you're gay. If not, you're not.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 26, 2007)

lol naked men posters that inspire or motivate you= gay lol now if you wanna go ask the guy questions or tips or how to get in shape in person when he has clothes on and no baby oil thats fine.Looking at them naked on posters is like having dinner with a wwf wrestler after a match while he is sweaty and in spadex underwear..


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 26, 2007)

well gay wonder if if they do reps while online, like we have a spliff


----------



## Hank (Dec 26, 2007)

What the hell kind of topic is this? I got it............A gay one.

Hank.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 26, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol naked men posters that inspire or motivate you= gay lol now if you wanna go ask the guy questions or tips or how to get in shape in person when he has clothes on and no baby oil thats fine.Looking at them naked on posters is like having dinner with a wwf wrestler after a match while he is sweaty and in spadex underwear..




If your that homophobic, you really are just scared to come out of the closet.

I promise you i'm not gay but if thats what you want to think, honestly you need to grow up and stop being so childish.

And trust me there are plenty of wrestling fans that would eat dinner with a sweaty wrestler in spandex. So watching wrestling means your gay to, RIGHT...LMAO, you truly are a bit slow. Hop on the short bus and go to the gym, maybe you'll understand.....


----------



## abNORML (Dec 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i once took this kielbasa..........nevermind.


Reminds me of the kielbasa queen on the howard stern show- she could throat an entire 13" sausage. Now that's talent!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 26, 2007)

Its ok No grow we are gonna pitch in and get you a subscription to Playgirl....not for the naked shaved oiled men but for the inspiration...please dontr say nascar is a sport next.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh and I forgot No Grow Im not saying your gay just haveing naked men posters in your room is gay.To each thier own though...and if 2 men wanna tongue each others balls thats fine just do it someplace private and brush your teeth after and dont talk about it.Same for most heterocouples.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Its ok No grow we are gonna pitch in and get you a subscription to Playgirl....not for the naked shaved oiled men but for the inspiration...please dontr say nascar is a sport next.


Thanks man, but you dont have to get me a new subscription, the older playgirls under your bed will do........

I hate nascar. Do you like like nascar driver in thongs, is that what gets you off???????????


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 27, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Oh and I forgot No Grow Im not saying your gay just haveing naked men posters in your room is gay.To each thier own though...and if 2 men wanna tongue each others balls thats fine just do it someplace private and brush your teeth after and dont talk about it.Same for most heterocouples.


Def. sounds like your calling me gay, go back and read your post.
I dont know much about tounging balls either maybe those are some skeletons that are better off left in your closet..........


----------



## one million (Dec 27, 2007)

I was waiting for the whole "you know how I know you're gay" bit to kick in.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 28, 2007)

Naaa nogrow I know ya aint gay the men tonguin balls was back to the homophobic remark.If fags wanna smear oil on thier thighs and bang each others in the ass thats fine just dont let me see it.Yeah I dislike gay men..I do like hoty lesbians though not butches as thats just gross.I end this battle of wit.I say shaved sweaty oiled men posters are gay and you say no just inspiration.I say we leav it at that sound good.And if I sounded like I was calling you gay Im not to to everyone else.I dont say No grow is gay...just his posters lol


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

Lounge said:


> ^ Body Builder haha
> 
> lounge


Your moms a body builder....LMAO...J/K

I am not a body builder, actually I have let my fitness level decline and am trying to get back in shape.


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 28, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Naaa nogrow I know ya aint gay the men tonguin balls was back to the homophobic remark.If fags wanna smear oil on thier thighs and bang each others in the ass thats fine just dont let me see it.Yeah I dislike gay men..I do like hoty lesbians though not butches as thats just gross.I end this battle of wit.I say shaved sweaty oiled men posters are gay and you say no just inspiration.I say we leav it at that sound good.And if I sounded like I was calling you gay Im not to to everyone else.I dont say No grow is gay...just his posters lol


I was done after my last post aswell. No hard feelings, just having alittle fun.

P.S. I dont have any posters anymore. But when I was into lifting I had 1 and it was of Arnold schwarzenneger.


----------



## kochab (Dec 28, 2007)

NO GROW said:


> I was done after my last post aswell. No hard feelings, just having alittle fun.
> 
> P.S. I dont have any posters anymore. But when I was into lifting I had 1 and it was of Arnold schwarzenneger.


schwarzenneger poster? now how are you sure that want just a prop215 advertisment poster? u sure he wasnt reading high times before he oiled up and dropped down to the undies to do his bit? lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 29, 2007)

I got no posters but I am getting back into being fit.Im going back to atkins and just upgrade my home gym got a new treadmill and eliptical.Already had the good bench and the 4 station workout center and free weights. I let myself go to "pot" last year after trimming it down. Im 6'7" and back to 290 wanna get back down to 250 range so January I will go back to no cupcakes lol. Last time on atkins with 1 hour a day work out I droped to 245 from 285 in under 45 days.You loose alot the first week or 2 I dropped 25 in the first 12 days...I like steaks and salmon as my main stays..wait Im not gay now cuz Im gonna work out right? lol...Good laughs No Grow.Merry christmas ands such


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> I got no posters but I am getting back into being fit.Im going back to atkins and just upgrade my home gym got a new treadmill and eliptical.Already had the good bench and the 4 station workout center and free weights. I let myself go to "pot" last year after trimming it down. Im 6'7" and back to 290 wanna get back down to 250 range so January I will go back to no cupcakes lol. Last time on atkins with 1 hour a day work out I droped to 245 from 285 in under 45 days.You loose alot the first week or 2 I dropped 25 in the first 12 days...I like steaks and salmon as my main stays..wait Im not gay now cuz Im gonna work out right? lol...Good laughs No Grow.Merry christmas ands such



Sounds gay to me, good luck with the getting back in shape.
You could have lost that weight twice as fast if you were staring at half naked men the whole time.....


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> ........View attachment 50928


You give me to much credit FDD.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

i am not gay but i like bodybuilding posters to motivate me. i like to get oiled up and work out in a thong and then do greco style wrestling with my best friend. mwuhahahaha, hey fletch wanna work out together lolol..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 29, 2007)

My eyes!!!! why would you post that picture without prior warning....ahhhh it burns my eyes make it stop make it stop !!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> My eyes!!!! why would you post that picture without prior warning....ahhhh it burns my eyes make it stop make it stop !!!!!



i bet you even clicked on it. as if it wasn't bad enough small. 

me? no clicky.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

i am fuckin cracking up over here. my wife saw me saving that pic and was like wtf? hahaha, she was like what do you do on that damn weed site. first looking at women eating poop, then girls slicing their clits and now this lol.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 29, 2007)

Lol better hope none ever has to work on your computer with all that kinda pciture storage they gonna think you a mentally disturbed sex deviant lol...fdd how you know it was clickabble? hmmmm


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Lol better hope none ever has to work on your computer with all that kinda pciture storage they gonna think you a mentally disturbed sex deviant lol...fdd how you know it was clickabble? hmmmm


 yeah i will just have to trash it and buy a new computer haha. clickable exactly hmm lol?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> Lol better hope none ever has to work on your computer with all that kinda pciture storage they gonna think you a mentally disturbed sex deviant lol...fdd how you know it was clickabble? hmmmm



um, it's an "attachment". why would i click that when i got this?.....View attachment 50989


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> um, it's an "attachment". why would i click that when i got this?.....View attachment 50989


 i thought about stealing that and makin it my avatar for all the fine ladies on here.


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (Dec 30, 2007)

why are you discussing nug in a bodybuilding forum in the first place?? If you want, there's this forum at www.rollitup.org, and they.... well..

nvm


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Dec 30, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> i am fuckin cracking up over here. my wife saw me saving that pic and was like wtf? hahaha, she was like what do you do on that damn weed site. first looking at women eating poop, then girls slicing their clits and now this lol.


WTF I missed something.....

I must say I have been busy over christmas and I come back to like 5 bitching threads, I have been laughing for about an hour non stop. I'm off to make another pot of tea then I'll be back to scan forr more


----------



## NO GROW (Dec 30, 2007)

mastakoosh said:


> i am not gay but i like bodybuilding posters to motivate me. i like to get oiled up and work out in a thong and then do greco style wrestling with my best friend. mwuhahahaha, hey fletch wanna work out together lolol..


I dont know how my pictures got on the internet like that.


----------



## African Herbsman (Dec 30, 2007)

LoudBlunts said:


> haha yo scared ass !!!!
> 
> 
> you registered just to ask that?
> ...



hahahaah the kids 16!!


----------



## dankforall (Jan 14, 2008)

This thread has made me laugh so many times.


----------



## starchland (Jan 14, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> lol thats funny fdd.Well a football player is in full dress pads in action on posters while body builders are in a speedo named shaved with baby oil.Thats just gay if your looking at that and buying tos gay men magazines.Take a survey asking which is gay a poster of a greased up shaved body muslce man with baby oil or a poster of Walterr payton on the field jumping over 300 lb linemen in uniform..I bet I can guess which is picked as gay ol


are you a fatty in a dress?


----------

